# psu



## rgray (Jan 12, 2005)

got all my ducks in a row and decisions made for upgrade of my pc. started with a geforce 6600 gt video card and some more ram. then i realized i needed more power also because i only have a wimpy 160 watts. i decided on an antec true power 450 watt psu then i find out i have a micro atx mobo. now i've heard its the mobo that is micro atx and not the psu. i've researched this pretty good but still can't get a definitive answer.i've read articles that atx and micro are not interchangeable. i've also read that sometimes they are. the pc is gateway 500s and its a midi tower case. gateway actually told me any standard atx psu will fit, but i'm reluctant to order on line and get stuck with something that doesn't fit. anybody know something for sure about this. i really don't want to have to buy a new case if i can avoid it


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Think the main concern is physical dimensions of the power supply and case. Here is a link to typical ATX connector pinout for your comparison. nothing beats seein' for yourself. http://xtronics.com/reference/atx_pinout.htm


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

I just looked on the gateway page real quick and only found a gateway 500SE. That one isnt yours is it ? (AMD K6-2 etc ??? )
What are your PCs specs ?

Besides - if your motherboard is gateway and mATX then the case is 99.9% mATX too - which means you cant fit a regular ATX PSU in a small gateway case.
You can always take a mATX motherboard and put it in an ATX case - and if the connectors are compatible hook up a ATX PSU to a mATX motherboard. The ATX and mATX have nothing to do with compatibility - but size.

I've said it many times before - when you upgrade - never try to use a case from manufacturers like Dell, HP, Compaq, Gateway etc.... it doesnt work. They are not designed to hold upgrades - ONLY what came with it.


----------



## rgray (Jan 12, 2005)

*psu upgrade*

well i already have the case and everything else in it. i'm trying to keep from getting a new case and changing everything over. i was hoping i could just exchange the psu.


----------



## rgray (Jan 12, 2005)

looking at a couple atx psu's i'm interested in and they gave the pysical dimensions. i measured mine and its exactly the same. i think i'm goin to be o.k.


----------

